

Android Wristwatch Rooted (Motorola Actv) - ck2
http://www.cmw.me/?q=node/55

======
bane
That's pretty nice hardware for a watch.

It's surprising how locked down the initial user experience is. If it were $99
I'd probably give it a go. Looks like a fun little hacking device.

(oh...and it has GPS, good battery life, bluetooth, heck I'd love one just for
giving me walkabout direction when I'm in a city!)

